# Beautiful Knit Flowers



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/knitted-flowers-pattern.pdf


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Fun-Knitter said:


> http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/knitted-flowers-pattern.pdf


Thanks for the post. Recently, I went looking for something like this with no luck.


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Merlene (Apr 15, 2013)

I love these but I not knit. I hope someone knows how to change this to crochet.
Learning to knit is my first New Years resolution. I still have a few months before I have to confirm my resolution.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Merlene, congratulations on that decision. I recently decided to try to knit socks. Doing it now. There is so much help here that you will succeed. Just ask questions. Also you tube has so many detailed photos and videos of how to do anything. And you can watch it over and over if necessary like I did when trying to learn to do short rows and wraps. Dang I never even knew these type stitches existed.
Good luck.


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Merlene (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks, this gives me encouragement. I want to really start right away. I am working on a crochet project right now but i could start anyway.

Thanks again for your encouragement.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Cute flowers.


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Thanks! I'd love to knit some up and make a necklace.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you I too have been looking for a pattern like this !


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Ky Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank Y have been looking for a pattern...
They are Beautiful .....

Ky Girl


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

